# Nationality vs ethnicity? Asian British- considered western?



## blue_bird1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello there. I am currently just researching/reading about expats to Dubai, and I came across this thread, where basically, this is how it went

Person A (OP): I have only one year experience as a recruiter, how much should I demand for the basic part of the salary?

Person B: What's your nationality?

Person A: I am Swedish.

Person B: Good to know since what you make here depends on your nationality. Since you're a westerner you'll make more than most. Indians with a few years experience usually only get paid 5k/mnth + commission, insurance and an annual roundtrip economy class plane ticket home. Since you're Swedish you'll make double that even with only 1 year of experience.




Now this kind of worried me, because, hopefully in a few years I would like to (or am dreaming of) moving out to work in the UAE. However, I am a British citizen, was born and raised here. My parents emigrated from Pakistan as children. I have a fully british accent too, if that helps! :lol:. What 'category' do you think someone like me would fall in to? I consider myself to be Asian British, and so I'm a 'westerner', but if you saw me purely due to my skin colour you would probably assume I am of indian nationality, and so would employers see it the same way? Or would I kind of be at end of the list, and disadvantaged, sort of like the poster said about being from india? I am interested in going into recruitment by the way! 

Thanks, and sorry if this is a bit of a silly question!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Depends how racist the potential employer is I guess. Be prepared for lots of "where are you really from?" types of questions.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Unfortunately, nationality does play a big role in the recruitment process. There are large multinational organizations that are equal opportunity employers too but they are far and few between and even then certain jobs are manipulated in such a way that only certain nationalities can apply.

That being said, you could always try your luck and see how things work out for you. If you speak to someone during a phone interview, they will automatically assume that you are white because of your accent. Then they meet you face-to-face and will be disappointed. It's sad but Dubai seems to have the most racist people on the planet.

At the end of the day, you could end up being hired entirely for your skills and not because of your skin colour or passport but your daily routine will in some way or the other be affected by the colour of your skin, people make a lot of assumptions here and judge quickly just because someone is brown.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sadly what others have said it pretty much true here. People assume 'Westerner' = white and base everything after that, on that assumption. It's wrong and shouldn't happen, but those are the challenges many face here.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

blue_bird1 said:


> , but if you saw me purely due to my skin colour you would probably assume I am of indian nationality, and so would employers see it the same way? Or would I kind of be at end of the list, and disadvantaged, sort of like the poster said about being from india? I am interested in going into recruitment by the way!
> 
> Thanks, and sorry if this is a bit of a silly question!!



Not a silly question at all; 

Lets put it like this;

There are employers who will judge you on your race; but the good news is those companies wont be good places to work at for various reasons; mainly because such companies are generally smaller and more ancient in terms of HR practices and mindsets.

And there are employers who will judge you on your work and that is something that the best companies do generally. You may find a "race premium" being applied but as long as it translates to a 10-15% difference in salary it shouldn't be a big deal. 

If there is one city in the Gulf where such stereotyping has become less prevalent, it is Dubai. That is why you see far more Asians (as in passport holders) earning very good salaries and in high positions when compared to Kuwait or Saudia. 


If I were you, I would be more concerned about general behavior in public places then getting a job, as that there is where stereotyping can get on your nerves; when a cashier serves someone standing after you, or you dont get greeted in some stores, or in extreme cases when someone calls you by snapping fingers. In another case that happened to my friend, delivery men/workers would insist on "Sir/Madam" when an Asian person opens the door of a villa, but that happened few years back and I doubt it will happen now.

At the end of the day, as long as you carry yourself well, and not like a meek person, and be polite yet assertive, you wil be treated well enough


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Also worth noting that the 'white Western expat' community occupies a relatively thin sliver of the demographic in terms of income and jobs. You'll not find any British or American labourers or gardeners etc

Look at the those from the sub-continent, however, and you will find people cleaning toilets and worse, to Multi-national CEO's.

Indians, Pakistanis, Bangladeshis etc etc are in every walk of life here, from the very top to the very bottom, so it is more than achievable.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> In another case that happened to my friend, delivery men/workers would insist on "Sir/Madam" when an Asian person opens the door of a villa, but that happened few years back and I doubt it will happen now.


This has happened to me too. When we first moved to the Springs, every damn time I answered the doorbell, people would ask me if my Madam was home. These were usually Indian or Sri Lankan maids looking for part time jobs. My family was quite amused by it, till the security guard one day stopped my ex because they thought that he was a delivery guy 

My most recent experience was in November when I was at a shoe store and an Arab man and his wife approached me with a shoe and very curtly told me to go and find out if there was a larger size in the store room.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

blue_bird1 said:


> Now this kind of worried me, because, hopefully in a few years I would like to (or am dreaming of) moving out to work in the UAE.


 I will try to put in a more blunt way. What you are asking is pretty much these:

a) Is it true that the labour market check on nationality ?

Not the entire market follows that practice, but sadly it exists and quite a lot. Serious companies don't do that.

b) I am a British National and I my ethnic descent is Pakistani. Will this create an issue ?

The reality is that it may depending with whom you deal. An employer or Recruiter who ignores your skills/ education/ experience is a fool. Some companies prefer "western" because of the education and western experience. Nothing more. You gotta learn how to advertise your skillset.

For example, if you speak Arabic that opens several doors on the spot.

You can always call recruiters/ agencies to have a chat about it. 


c) How can I cope with this given the UAE labour market ?

Get a job and experience while there if possible. Be good at what you do. When you apply for any job in the UAE, you will have a better ground. Do a research to find out how much they are paying to someone in your field. Your employer knows you will not move for less and don't be shy to negotiate a better deal


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> My most recent experience was in November when I was at a shoe store and an Arab man and his wife approached me with a shoe and very curtly told me to go and find out if there was a larger size in the store room.


How was he walking around with that shoe stuck up his ass afterward ?


----------



## Princess_Kay (Apr 16, 2013)

blue_bird1 said:


> Hello there. I am currently just researching/reading about expats to Dubai, and I came across this thread, where basically, this is how it went
> 
> Person A (OP): I have only one year experience as a recruiter, how much should I demand for the basic part of the salary?
> 
> ...




Not a silly question. I was wondering the same thing when I moved out here. British Indian Expat in UAE?! Confusing much?! haha

I have never been treated badly like some of the people described on here, i just get the odd 'where are you from?' Remark to which I always answer 'LONDON!' That usually shuts people up!

Basically I can only see it as a positive. I got my job here ourely because of my british accent. I don't even have a degree, but within 3 months I was offered 4 jobs! As long as you don't act like one of those workers from india or pakistan, you'll be finely classed as 'western'!


----------



## Mandingo (Mar 28, 2013)

Princess_Kay said:


> Not a silly question. I was wondering the same thing when I moved out here. British Indian Expat in UAE?! Confusing much?! haha
> 
> I have never been treated badly like some of the people described on here, i just get the odd 'where are you from?' Remark to which I always answer 'LONDON!' That usually shuts people up!
> 
> Basically I can only see it as a positive. I got my job here ourely because of my british accent. I don't even have a degree, but within 3 months I was offered 4 jobs! As long as you don't act like one of those workers from india or pakistan, you'll be finely classed as 'western'!


One of those Workers???? do you have any respect for people, you are living a luxury life bcoz of those hard working people...

How long you been here, people who posted above are speaking from experience and i guess its almost the truth....


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a query!

I'm half-English, half-Thai. That being said, most people assume I'm part-Spanish/Italian upon meeting me as I am VERY English (in all other ways). Only when I mention the Thai thing do people cock their heads and go "oh, I see it now".

I'm already here and being a lady of leisure but if I were to apply for a job, having a British passport and no other obvious ties to being Thai (my first name being Isabella and my surname being English) should I let people assume European decent or will it bite me in the arse if they need to see my birth certificate?


----------



## Princess_Kay (Apr 16, 2013)

Mandingo said:


> One of those Workers???? do you have any respect for people, you are living a luxury life bcoz of those hard working people...
> 
> How long you been here, people who posted above are speaking from experience and i guess its almost the truth....



I do have respect for them, calm down dear! I am Indian, though born and brought up in UK.

I've been here 5/6 months now and I work here so I would say that I've been here long enough to share my experience.


----------



## Princess_Kay (Apr 16, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> I have a query!
> 
> I'm half-English, half-Thai. That being said, most people assume I'm part-Spanish/Italian upon meeting me as I am VERY English (in all other ways). Only when I mention the Thai thing do people cock their heads and go "oh, I see it now".
> 
> I'm already here and being a lady of leisure but if I were to apply for a job, having a British passport and no other obvious ties to being Thai (my first name being Isabella and my surname being English) should I let people assume European decent or will it bite me in the arse if they need to see my birth certificate?



lol, people get confused when they see me too, and i'm Indian! They really won't hold it against you if they find out you're half Thai. British accent and passport help a million here in getting a job!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Princess_Kay said:


> Not a silly question. I was wondering the same thing when I moved out here. British Indian Expat in UAE?! Confusing much?! haha
> 
> I have never been treated badly like some of the people described on here, i just get the odd 'where are you from?' Remark to which I always answer 'LONDON!' That usually shuts people up!
> 
> Basically I can only see it as a positive. I got my job here ourely because of my british accent. I don't even have a degree, but within 3 months I was offered 4 jobs! As long as you don't act like one of those workers from india or pakistan, you'll be finely classed as 'western'!


Obviously being classed as a Western doesn't automatically guarantee class.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

IzzyBella said:


> I have a query!
> 
> I'm half-English, half-Thai. That being said, most people assume I'm part-Spanish/Italian upon meeting me as I am VERY English (in all other ways). Only when I mention the Thai thing do people cock their heads and go "oh, I see it now".
> 
> I'm already here and being a lady of leisure but if I were to apply for a job, having a British passport and no other obvious ties to being Thai (my first name being Isabella and my surname being English) should I let people assume European decent or will it bite me in the arse if they need to see my birth certificate?


Isabella, you come across as someone very intelligent and a person with her head on her shoulders. I think people that meet you will see that first before your nationality or race. So you really shouldn't worry about the consequences of people's assumptions. If they ask you where you're from, tell them the truth. You're English. That's all that should matter


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Princess_Kay said:


> calm down dear!


Condescending much?

I have no idea why so many people are willing and so eager to give up their roots, heritage and try to be something they are not.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What's funny is that she says people shut up the minute she tells them that she's from "LONDON" yet is stuck here explaining to people on the internet "I"m Indian" in two consecutive posts


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Isabella, you come across as someone very intelligent and a person with her head on her shoulders. I think people that meet you will see that first before your nationality or race. So you really shouldn't worry about the consequences of people's assumptions. If they ask you where you're from, tell them the truth. You're English. That's all that should matter




You should have seen me blush! Thank you, Pamela.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> I have no idea why so many people are willing and so eager to give up their roots, heritage and try to be something they are not.


If someone is of India heritage but born and raised in UK be "classified" as Indian or British ?

If this person never lived and/or experienced the Indian culture (realistically exposed to some from family), is it fair to say that this person is _"eager to give up their roots and heritage"_ that they probably know nothing or very little about ?

And _"try to become something they are not"_, but that something is all they know and grew up with. When does someone becomes British even after born and grew up in UK ? Skin color faded away like Michael J. ? 

She is even confused about whether she is Indian or British...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

ccr said:


> If someone is of India heritage but born and raised in UK be "classified" as Indian or British ?
> 
> If this person never lived and/or experienced the Indian culture (realistically exposed to some from family), is it fair to say that this person is _"eager to give up their roots and heritage"_ that they probably know nothing or very little about ?
> 
> ...


There's been plenty of debate about this sort of thing in the past.

Personally, I think if you're going to claim a nationality, you either need to have been born there or at least one of your parents is from there.

It's not really important at the end of the day though, an Indian claiming to be British or an Arab claiming to be Canadian shouldn't make British or Canadian people feel less British or Canadian. I have an instant mis-trust of anyone who complains about people not being "proper British".


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> I have an instant mis-trust of anyone who complains about people not being "proper British".


As an English person, I dislike being called British. So personally I have an instant mis-trust of those too. 

I'd also like to point out that Britain was (and still is) a colony. We, once, had a majority share of the world. 

With that being said, the likelihood of anyone's bloodline being purely british is pish posh. Even the queen has a healthy dose of German, Italian, Czech, Armenian, Chinese and Russian to name but a (mere) few! Isn't she supposed to be the epitome of an English person? Well, she's a pretty apt representative of our nation.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

IzzyBella said:


> ...Even the queen has a healthy dose of German, Italian, Czech, Armenian, Chinese and Russian to name but a (mere) few!


In short, the Queen of England is an American...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Personally, I think if you're going to claim a nationality, you either need to have been born there or at least one of your parents is from there.


I don't think it could be that clear cut though...

I believe it is an issue about identity, and not just official nationality (i.e. passport).

I agree that some people are too quick in adopting the new identity when they have the official document. Spent 3 years in Canada going to school and get the Canadian passport doesn't make a "Canadian", for example.


----------



## Mandingo (Mar 28, 2013)

ccr said:


> I don't think it could be that clear cut though...
> 
> I believe it is an issue about identity, and not just official nationality (i.e. passport).
> 
> I agree that some people are too quick in adopting the new identity when they have the official document. Spent 3 years in Canada going to school and get the Canadian passport doesn't make a "Canadian", for example.



I agree your passport may not reflect your true identity.... end of the day even is UK and US people are categorized for eg in UK (White and Black Caribbean, Mixed White and Black African, Mixed White and Asian and Any other Mixed background from Wiki)


Andy Murray when he wins something he is English if he loses he is Scottish haha


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

At the end of the day, we all have monkeys as our ancestors. So there's our one common link.  Now if only the rest of the world would see it this way


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well the issue I have, is people 'claiming' to be British, yet not adhering to, nor practicing ANY British traditions and instead solely practicing those from their heritage roots - that's my major issue. As far as I'm concerned, you want to live there, have the passport and claim to be British, then you damn well better embrace the British way of life and also be prepared to pick up arms and fight for your country if need be.

This is the issue many have these days and why we now have the 'white flight' - where 'true' Brits if you will are fleeing the big cities, moving elsewhere because it's just not the same anymore.

I'm all for sharing of cultures and mixing the pot as it were, but where does the erosion of the native traditions and ways of life end? Much like is happening here in the UAE and how many Emiratis feel.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> As far as I'm concerned, you want to live there, have the passport and claim to be British, then you damn well better embrace the British way of life


What's the British way of life then?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> What's the British way of life then?


I shall ignore the nit-picking. I merely mean that things typically British are being eroded away. It's sad to see really. But I guess it's happening everywhere.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> What's the British way of life then?


That stupid quiz that came out a few years before that nobody got more 30% in.

That was an ugly rant Chocoholic and disappointing.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> That stupid quiz that came out a few years before that nobody got more 30% in.
> 
> That was an ugly rant Chocoholic and disappointing.


Well you might find it ugly, but it's a fact non-the-less and certainly wasn't a rant either. And typically I knew 'certain' people would take it the wrong way and read more into it than there actually is.

But let me guess, it would be alright for an Emirati or someone else to say the same about their country - right?! Same, same.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There is more to attribution of factual information than simply stating it is so.

You're using language of the EDL/BNP (at best the Mail) and refusing to expand upon it. How else are people meant to take things?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You know I just can't even be bothered. Think what you will, I don't have to justify my opinions. Seems everyone else is allowed to say it, except some. Hypocritical.

And before you lash out at me and lump me in with those nut jobs. If you took a photo of my family, it would be like an advert for the United Colours of Benetton, because we have people from all different nationalities, background, cultures and religions in our family.

Moving on.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> Oh please don't you dare lump me in with those losers!


Then don't quote their rhetoric verbatim.

Out of curiosity, is the main reason you are never going back because the UK is being taken over by immigrants?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> I don't have to justify my opinions.


Or stand by them either it seems, what with all these edited posts.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Then don't quote their rhetoric verbatim.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is the main reason you are never going back because the UK is being taken over by immigrants?


I wasn't quoting their rhetoric, if YOU choose to see it as that, your issue, not mine.

And not that it's any of your business, but because virtually all my family now live elsewhere and that's ALL over the world, not just one particular place.

Now I'm done with this subject and not biting anymore. Pointless. I have an opinion. I'll stick to it, thanks.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The same is happening the world over. 

Austin is being occupied by lefties from California who dont understand a thing about the southern way of life. I dare say Ari will be neighbor one day.... He best not complain about the guns, motorcycle pipes roaring at 1am, trucks in the yard, and toilet on the porch as planters


----------



## colaxs (Nov 26, 2012)

well, Blue_bird1 each of us has experienced a different side of dubai, which is one of the charms of the place in a way. Like everyone says, if you find a company that doesn't treat you like a "Western Educated" candidate, it's best not to work for them at all.


Don't let "Online Experience" of some ruin it or exaggerate it for you. Yes, your passport certainly determines the wages you will get, but that is because HR teams try to equate it to salaries to what you'd get in your home country. Due to currency exchange rates, a typical $60k salary in the US becomes around AED 240,000. In the former case it would be considered a middle of the road income but over here in Dubai, it helps you lead a comfortable life.


Conversely, an Indian person who earns AED 120,000 in a year is actually earning 1.7 Million Indian rupees which is a huge amount in India. Remember, we don't pay taxes on this amount and to get this salary in India, you would have to be near top of your field in terms of education and skills, to beat out the competition.


I am not saying the practice is justified and in an ideal world, everyone would be paid the same level of salary. But we don't live in Utopia and have to deal with the reality of the situation. Just playing the Devil's advocate here.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> Now I'm done with this subject and not biting anymore. Pointless. I have an opinion. I'll stick to it, thanks.


Who's trying to get a bite? You made a comment that not only I found a bit suspect. Which you refuse to expand on other than a comment about "being taken over by former colonies", which you yourself has since felt the need to delete.

And nobody is trying to censor you here, say what you think 100% and maybe the Indian and African posters on here can contribute too about this erosion of British life.


----------



## cottage (Jan 21, 2013)

Kinda sad dowh when this is the reality here in UAE...in my home country, every one is treat equally so thus their earning as well. Only the education, experiences and value added skills differentiate us. And these are also applicable to expatriates as well. 

What i'm trying to say is...What is so special abt the skin colors? I have been worked with multinational companies and i found nothing special abt western educationers. We all are competing each other, work together and outputs were then, we complement each other...so? 

This is their mentality which we should work together to educate them that it is wrong...not to embrace...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

cottage said:


> What is so special abt the skin colors?


It's less about skin colour and more about the amount of salary a company has to pay. If you are from a country that is economically poor on a global scale then you will receive less salary because it's more than you would earn back home.

On the flip side there is also attitudes to work. Some companies feel it's worth paying a bit extra to get a certain amount of work done, rather than pay the same split between 3 people and expect them drag their arses from Zaatar W Zeit for a couple of hours every day.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

cottage said:


> Kinda sad dowh when this is the reality here in UAE...in my home country, every one is treat equally so thus their earning as well. Only the education, experiences and value added skills differentiate us. And these are also applicable to expatriates as well.
> 
> What i'm trying to say is...What is so special abt the skin colors? I have been worked with multinational companies and i found nothing special abt western educationers. We all are competing each other, work together and outputs were then, we complement each other...so?
> 
> This is their mentality which we should work together to educate them that it is wrong...not to embrace...


Its not just about the high standards of western education especially since we don't have a lot of MIT and Cambridge grads running in the country. I agree that the main issue is with the employers. They aren't qualified to judge potential employees.


----------



## Mandingo (Mar 28, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> It's less about skin colour and more about the amount of salary a company has to pay. If you are from a country that is economically poor on a global scale then you will receive less salary because it's more than you would earn back home.
> 
> On the flip side there is also attitudes to work. Some companies feel it's worth paying a bit extra to get a certain amount of work done, rather than pay the same split between 3 people and expect them drag their arses from Zaatar W Zeit for a couple of hours every day.


This is so funny...

Pay should be based on your skill and should not be based on your nationality, ( your excuse is used by so many people here so they can make people work as slaves) so why do you have MINIMUM WAGE back home..lets start paying people based on their ethnicity????? 

your next argument: are you indirectly implying that people from western countries have more skills than people from "economically poor" countries??? ( ps am talking about professionals that have the same exposure and qualifications)


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

cottage said:


> Kinda sad dowh when this is the reality here in UAE...in my home country, every one is treat equally so thus their earning as well. Only the education, experiences and value added skills differentiate us. And these are also applicable to expatriates as well.
> 
> What i'm trying to say is...What is so special abt the skin colors? I have been worked with multinational companies and i found nothing special abt western educationers. We all are competing each other, work together and outputs were then, we complement each other...so?
> 
> This is their mentality which we should work together to educate them that it is wrong...not to embrace...


What is special is not the "skin color" but the belief that people of a particular country work harder as you would notice in some comments. 

Education and experience should and do matter the most to the better employers. Unfortunately, there are still companies who are stuck in an era where you will be paid less on the basis of how many poor people there are in your country. 



Those who believe in that system will continue to do so, either because they dont know better, or because they are benefitting from it.

What may happen and does happen is this:

Company X offers 5000 dhs to an Indian and 15,000 to a westerner for a job.

This automatically excludes any Indian who would demand 10-15,000 because he is more skilled that the Indian asking 5k. 

Now suppose 2 positions are vacant and the company ends up with a 5k Indian and a 15k westerner. 

As the company ended up with the less skilled Indian, they would feel that the westerner is the better worker and hence deserves a higher salary, and so they are right in offering 5k and 15k respectively.

What they did not consider was that there may be Indians who would as good as or better than the westerner, but did not get hired because they did not accept 
5k.

And the cycle will continue

Of course this description is a bit simplistic, but more and more companies are realizing they should hire on the basis of ability/skills, and that is why you will see a diverse workforce in many of the better companies.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Its not just about the high standards of western education especially since we don't have a lot of MIT and Cambridge grads running in the country. I agree that the main issue is with the employers. They aren't qualified to judge potential employees.


A spouse of a former colleague who was a Carnegie Mellon grad and had work experience in the US went through an interview where the interviewer asked whether Carnegie Mellon was a distance learning university because he had never heard of it

And the offer was 5000, because "I can hire any other Indian or Pakistani for less than 5000"


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> A spouse of a former colleague who was a Carnegie Mellon grad and had work experience in the US went through an interview where the interviewer asked whether Carnegie Mellon was a distance learning university because he had never heard of it
> 
> And the offer was 5000, because "I can hire any other Indian or Pakistani for less than 5000"


:-D I have faced something similar. The guy asked me, "why should I give you that salary when I can get a guy from your country on half that salary. If I wanted to pay that amount. I would've asked for an American or a Brit."


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> :-D I have faced something similar. The guy asked me, "why should I give you that salary when I can get a guy from your country on half that salary. If I wanted to pay that amount. I would've asked for an American or a Brit."


You would think they were buying cattle at the abattoir. 

Why should I pay double for an Australian lamb when other Australian lambs are only 1000 dhs etc. etc.

In their world, all Indians are identical , all Aussies have the same skills , and all Russians have the same work ethic


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Mandingo said:


> your next argument: are you indirectly implying that people from western countries have more skills than people from "economically poor" countries??? ( ps am talking about professionals that have the same exposure and qualifications)


No, I was implying that many Arabic expats have a poor work ethic, preferring to spend their time in coffee shops and on cigarette breaks, continually ignoring their phone. For some positions, companies prefer to pay a higher salary to one person knowing they'll get a full 40, 50 or 60+ hours a week out of them.

A massive generalization of course, I know plenty hard working Lebanese and plenty of lazy westerners, but does go towards explaining the massive gaps.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> At the end of the day, we all have monkeys as our ancestors. So there's our one common link.  Now if only the rest of the world would see it this way


And there are a significant number of Americans who disagree about coming from monkeys or even allowing the teaching of evolution. The operative phrase now amongst many of the religious right is "intelligent design".


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Roadworrier said:


> And there are a significant number of Americans who disagree about coming from monkeys or even allowing the teaching of evolution. The operative phrase now amongst many of the religious right is "intelligent design".


I just googled "intelligent design".  They're basically saying what the religious preachers have been preaching all along, just adapting it now to the 21st century. I see the religious zealots are upping the ante here.

Anyway :focus:

Racism exists EVERYWHERE. Anyone who believes otherwise really needs to put their head back in the sand and carry on with life.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Racism exists EVERYWHERE. Anyone who believes otherwise really needs to put their head back in the sand and carry on with life.


Exactly. But I don't think racism is the main problem in Dubai. It is probably some form of ignorance that stereotyping exists. Every Filipina is a maid. Everyone from subcontinent has substandard education. Everyone from West is extremely intelligent and has excellent education etc.
Seems like all you have to be is Japanese and people will automatically assume that you are more qualified to handle Honda service centre than any indian/pakistani/bengali etc.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Exactly. But I don't think racism is the main problem in Dubai. It is probably some form of ignorance that stereotyping exists. Every Filipina is a maid. Everyone from subcontinent has substandard education. Everyone from West is extremely intelligent and has excellent education etc.
> Seems like all you have to be is Japanese and people will automatically assume that you are more qualified to handle Honda service centre than any indian/pakistani/bengali etc.


Where racism has strong connotations, it's use by pamela0810 is just. Racism doesn't just mean "I dislike you because you are [insert race/skin tone here]. It's often used with racial discrimination where someone "stereotypes" a race to do little else than be a maid, or a taxi driver, or a lawyer, etc.

See below for the Oxford Dictionary's definition of "Racism".


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> Where racism has strong connotations, it's use by pamela0810 is just. Racism doesn't just mean "I dislike you because you are [insert race/skin tone here]. It's often used with racial discrimination where someone "stereotypes" a race to do little else than be a maid, or a taxi driver, or a lawyer, etc.
> 
> See below for the Oxford Dictionary's definition of "Racism".


I guess you didn't read previous comments. I didn't mean she used it unjustly. Of course its racism. But there is a difference between Dubai racism and the racism that exists "EVERYWHERE"


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> I guess you didn't read previous comments. I didn't mean she used it unjustly. Of course its racism. But there is a difference between Dubai racism and the racism that exists "EVERYWHERE"


What exactly is the difference? 80% of the people in Dubai are from EVERYWHERE. Thus bringing with them, the racial sterotyping that is prevalent within their respective home countries. That is one of the reasons why it is so much more noticeable out here; because of this cultural melting pot where everyone's views and opinions clash on the simplest of things. 

What may be construed as racism to one person is probably perfectly normal behaviour to someone else. This is why I keep saying, racism is here to stay, it's been around for centuries and considering the rate at which we're devolving, might only get worse!


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> What exactly is the difference? 80% of the people in Dubai are from EVERYWHERE. Thus bringing with them, the racial sterotyping that is prevalent within their respective home countries. That is one of the reasons why it is so much more noticeable out here; because of this cultural melting pot where everyone's views and opinions clash on the simplest of things.
> 
> What may be construed as racism to one person is probably perfectly normal behaviour to someone else. This is why I keep saying, racism is here to stay, it's been around for centuries and considering the rate at which we're devolving, might only get worse!


One of the differences, you aren't going to find the newspapers filled with nationality specific ads EVERYWHERE


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> One of the differences, you aren't going to find the newspapers filled with nationality specific ads EVERYWHERE


We can go back and forth where you list examples and I refute them. Just because you do not see specific nationalities listed in a job ad, does not mean it does not exist behind the scenes.

Best you put your head back in the sand if you think it doesn't exist.

I'm done with this discussion.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> We can go back and forth where you list examples and I refute them. Just because you do not see specific nationalities listed in a job ad, does not mean it does not exist behind the scenes.
> 
> Best you put your head back in the sand if you think it doesn't exist.
> 
> I'm done with this discussion.



All I am saying is that it is different from EVERYWHERE. You don't have to put your head in the sand in the desert. Dubai turns you in a sand freak who sees heaven everywhere in Dubai if you stay long enough. In EVERYWHERE land at least you aren't denied a job because you have the wrong nationality or denied entry in "certain" places or treated differently at a restaurant or somebody can cut in lines....the list goes on.
Anyways when was the last time you went for a job interview in Dubai or EVERYWHERE.
And I really can't understand the attitude some people have in the country, every country is racist so its okay for Dubai to be racist. If you can't take it, get out and leave us with the heaven on earth aka Dubai.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> heaven on earth aka Dubai.


----------

